# Agressive Fish for a good price



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i personaly think that the most agressive fish for a good price is the oscar
wat does every1 else think


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think oscars are all that aggressive, ive got to go with something like a midas, or a trimac

and green terrors i hear are pretty personal also


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

King Piranha said:


> i personaly think that the most agressive fish for a good price is the oscar
> wat does every1 else think
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

ehh I'd say, Tiger Sharks, but I have so many now it's just getting boring.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont think oscars are all that aggressive, ive got to go with something like a midas, or a trimac
> 
> and green terrors i hear are pretty personal also
> [snapback]988417[/snapback]​





moeplz said:


> ehh I'd say, Tiger Sharks, but I have so many now it's just getting boring.
> [snapback]988468[/snapback]​


ok first of all im not talking about saltwater, im talking about affordable fresh water fish

and wat is a midas, trimac ,and green terrors


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

dude go to the cichlid section of this site you will learn some great info on agressive cichlids.theres always post on the most agressive cichlids and most piranhas are good prices.if you get them from a lfs or aquascapeonline or something theres loads.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice
but still i bought my oscar for 5 bucks
best 5 bucks i have ever wasted


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> ok first of all im not talking about saltwater, im talking about affordable fresh water fish
> 
> and wat is a midas, trimac ,and green terrors
> [snapback]988688[/snapback]​


read these man 

and youll find some good cichlids other then oscars, oscars are cool but there so many out there it

will boggle your mind


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

flowerhorn


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> flowerhorn
> [snapback]989068[/snapback]​


i hate flowerhorns


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I aint' gonna laugh at you man, my oscars I think are more aggressive them my piranhas. Meh, Hungry/Aggressive, same differecn w/ an Oscar since they are ALWAYS hungry! lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i no everytime he sees me he goes crazzy
he wants food
lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

flowerhorns aren't cheap. good ones anyway.

puffers


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Oscars aren't agressive, they are just non-stop hungry


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

try a red devil or a dovii


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

red devils are pretty sweet...but what do u all mean as "cheap"?????


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

like 25 bucks or less


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

any1


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I like puffers. My fahaka is becoming more aggressive.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice i like puffers my self im getting 3 dwarf puffers for my 10 g tank
i was thinking of getting a fahaka puffer but i found out that u need a huge tank


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. A fahaka is eventually what I wanna get in terms of puffers. Once big they can become quite agressive. I read on another forum about someone actually being a afraid of their fahaka.

But alas I gotta wait for a fahaka as the first big tank I set up I want to be a SA/CA cichlid tank. Not quite sure what will go in it yet aside from cons though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Go with Dwarf Cichlids Mettle. Or a Jaguar Cichlid. They are mean, and interesting fish.

What size tank do Fahaka's need? I was thinkin about putting one in my 100g.

--Dan


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

does any1 know how much gars go for and what about african tiger fish


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

around here (central IN) the most aggressive fish you can get at the cheapest price would either be a convict cichlid or jaguar cichlid. both sell for around $2 at the right lfs.







a close second would be the texas cichlid.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Go with Dwarf Cichlids Mettle. Or a Jaguar Cichlid. They are mean, and interesting fish.
> 
> What size tank do Fahaka's need? I was thinkin about putting one in my 100g.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure on the exact size of tank needed. I've read a few different things here and there, but they seem varied, so I don't want to give false info. I'm still doing research myself.

As for the cichlids... Dwarf cichlids for that tank are out of the question. Too small. Maybe down the line in a smaller tank, like a 55G or something. I want this SA/CA tank to be 125+G. I'm doing cons, an oscar (maybe two?) and not sure what else. I don't blow my load over aggressive fish, personally. I like ones with personality.

EDIT: Just wanted to add that in terms of fahakas, they should be kept alone. They're mean and will even kill one another. I've read horror stories about this.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

red devil or a midas


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Go with Dwarf Cichlids Mettle. Or a Jaguar Cichlid. They are mean, and interesting fish.
> 
> What size tank do Fahaka's need? I was thinkin about putting one in my 100g.
> 
> ...


fahakas get Massive. like 18". maybe a 125 gallon or more?

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puf-lin.htm


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

get a Dovii


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Fahaka will have more personality than any Cichlid.

What about a Stingray? They are awesome. I believe there is a type of Arro that can be kept in 125g aswell.

If you want aggressive, and mean, Jags and Flowerhorns are your best bets.

--Dan


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Dunno if i'd class my oscar as aggressive or not but lately it has started trying to bite me when im doing a water change and it will try to eat anything. I had a divider in my oscar tank and 3 sucking loaches were in the other side. Somehow they buried under the divider durin the night and in the morning all i could see was one of my sucking loaches tails sticking out the oscars mouth the other 2 had disapperead. He's a real greedy fish and can eat more prawns in one go than my piranhas can, but i would say my red blood parrot fish is alot more aggressive. He's a cool fish tho, with wadz of character.


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> i personaly think that the most agressive fish for a good price is the oscar
> wat does every1 else think
> 
> 
> ...


id say most goldfish are more aggressive than an oscar...but hey...u r a lakers fan!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

elementalheadcase said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > i personaly think that the most agressive fish for a good price is the oscar
> ...


lol good 1 
lakers fan?????????







if u look closely it says Rapers 
i hate the lakers and i hate kobe


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> elementalheadcase said:
> 
> 
> > King Piranha said:
> ...










I didnt notice that until you pointed it out.

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

King Piranha said:


> i personaly think that the most agressive fish for a good price is the oscar
> wat does every1 else think
> 
> 
> ...


i will back you up on this as well. we had 2 huge albino oscars in a 150 that were mean as hell. we had em for about 10 years and they would tear anyting up. when we would put the feeders in the aquarium they would "round em up" in a corner and at once they would attack the fish. when anyone would come by the tank they would lunge out at you and be bitting at you from inside the aquarium. from my experience with oscars i would say they are really aggressive for a cheap fish.

J-Rod


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hell ya dude oscar power lol


----------

